# 200K Miles in a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel!



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I finally did it! I’ve put over 200K miles on a 2014 diesel Chevy Cruze. Although it hasn’t been perfect, I will have to say it’s far exceeded what I ever expected of it. When I bought it, I never expected that I would keep it so long or put so many miles on it because I usually have a very short attention span for cars. I can safely say this has been my favorite car out of all the cars I’ve ever owned, and I’ve owned a lot of cars.

As per previous convention, this writeup will describe my experience from 150K to 200K miles. If you want to read about the first 150K in detail, I did a writeup every 50K:

50K: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/56962-50000-miles-cruze-diesel.html
100K: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...7-100k-miles-2014-chevrolet-cruze-diesel.html
150K: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...sion/151073-150k-miles-2014-cruze-diesel.html

So, the ride from 150K to 200K had a few bumps in the road. Here’s the repair history from 150K to 200K:

150849 – Replace battery. It never completely died, but it was really slow cranking one cold morning after a week of cranking a bit slower than usual. When I got it started, it didn’t want to shift out of first gear and there may have been some strange messages on the DIC. It eventually started driving normally, and I drove it right to a dealership. They put a Cadillac battery in it 88864065 and it’s been great ever since.
179803 – License plate lights were both replaced (part of state inspection)
186444 – The intercooler pipe busted and was replaced. This required a tow to the dealer. More about that here (post #30 is my post with picture) http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...on/176233-engine-reduced-power-smoking-3.html
191129 – The DEF Tank reservoir was replaced due to a failed heater element (common issue on these cars). I was outside of the mileage limit for the extended warranty so I had to pay out of pocket for it. At the same time I had the emissions recall 15594 done, which led to some issues. This is discussed at length here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...ecall-poll-p11dc-please-post-only-thread.html
198536 – Had the recall to the emissions recall done. They reprogrammed the car back to factory and so far it’s been fine. More about that here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...on-1-sensor-replacement-recall-suspended.html

I also had the exhaust flange bolts replaced during one of the last service visits as a preventative measure, as a few users on the forum have had issues with these snapping. I figure I am good for a least another 3 years or so on those.

This car has been and continues to be the most satisfying car to drive that I’ve ever had, and I am comparing it to sports and luxury cars as well as other cars all across the board. The thoughtful engineering that is so seamless in this car makes engineering and design flaws in other cars very apparent. For example, the Cruze has nice, even, warm heat on my feet in the cold weather. It’s actually very rare for me to find any other car that doesn’t keep one foot hot and one foot cold. The Cruze has so many little features that are very well thought out, it’s just been a great companion for the past 200K miles.

Some interesting highlights: I’m on the original front brake pads and rotors. All the engine and transmission bits are original (glow plugs, injectors, turbo, AC, alternator, etc). Never had an intake clogging issue, like VWs and BMWs are known for. It still runs and drives more or less exactly the way it did when I drove it off the lot. Here is a video of me on the test drive. :go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z74b1Jd4gCc

Where do I go from here? Well, I am not sure. I had set 200K as my goal and I’ve reached it. I will say the latest recall has made me a little bit nervous about driving the car since the “Poor DEF” message did pop up that one time, but it was gone in 30 miles and hasn’t returned since. Maybe the recall to the recall removed that as a possibility moving forward. I do plan on keeping the car forever, so that plan hasn’t changed, even if I am not 100% sure about my plans to continue daily driving it at the rate I currently do. I obviously rely on it a lot in order to have reached 200K so soon. I have my eye on the new Cruze diesel, and also the Terrain diesel, so we will see where it goes. As of this writing, I am still regularly driving my Cruze, so who knows? You may see a 250K writeup before too long!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Some quick math reveals that you've driven your CTD 150 miles a day, everyday, that you've owned it. 

Just what do you do for a living?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Way to go! It appears you need a new badge!

Wow, looks like if we had stayed up in Flushing, we'd probably be near or past 100k, since we were doing 100 miles a day.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats diesel. I started following your journey in May of 2015. Always respect and enjoy your perspective on your car. Appreciate your contributions here and looking forward to reading about your next milestone. Well done.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

That's a lot of driving...maybe your next car should be a plane....thanks for the informative post....


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's the spirit!


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Some quick math reveals that you've driven your CTD 150 miles a day, everyday, that you've owned it.
> 
> Just what do you do for a living?


Depending on when in 2014 he bought the car, it could actually be well over 200 miles a day, every single day.

I've also wondered what could cause 200,00 miles to be racked up in barely 3 or under 3 years. That's quite the accomplishment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Badge upgrade awarded. Congratulations.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats diesel. Was nipping at your heels at 176000 on my 14 Ctd until I started to throttle back in December. I continue to like this car despite the recent costly repair I had done. I wonder if that cracked intercooler started the car down the repair path. GM definitely needs to provide means for manual regen. Also, at least a temporary means to avoid the count down to death. It's a great long distance car, but not when those def issues start and uncertainty about being able to get back home starts. It's minor but I also don't like the drain plug. Started using a suction pump to drain my oil.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, my 2014 hasn't even seen 15,000 miles yet. Great series of write up's Diesel & Happy Motoring!


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats. Please keep driving it. I cant remember how many times Ive bragged about You to others. Here to hoping My Cruze will last like Yours. I agree, Im a Dmax guy but I REALLY enjoy driving this CTD.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've actually been enjoying driving mine more later than I ever have. Not sure why. 

Keep going, would be cool to see a 5 year old car with 500k miles. You're our high mileage tester, we need you.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

It can be done.:biggrin: Hopefully my Cruze is inspired.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've had the car since May of 2013, as it was an early '14. I drive to different sites for work and also drive a lot on weekends too. Apparently it adds up.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats on the 200K mark! Keep on rollin'

I'm almost to 53K on my 2014 CTD. I've had it 2 years on the 25th of this month. I have a long way to go to catch you!


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Congrat on the achievement diesel! Let's see how far it will go!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Good job Diesel, theses little diesels are great cars, it's a shame Chevrolet didn't advertise it . I'll never catch you but I'm nearing the 150000 mile mark. 6000 to go.
I'll give a little write up then. It's been pretty flawless since the last write up. 
Great job again my diesel friend


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

What's your average mileage so far? Did you track it on Fuelly or something similar?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

renaissanceman said:


> What's your average mileage so far? Did you track it on Fuelly or something similar?


Overall including everything (city, hard acceleration, idling, winter, etc) is just above 40 according to the DIC. It seems to reset itself every 60K miles though


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

That's like 70,000 miles a year/1,346 miles a week. When do you have time to sleep????


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel is a BAMF.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

It's been a real treat reading your posts, and those posts and threads have a lot of value for the rest of us diesel drivers who are still catching up. I'm still under 30k but I usually keep my cars for a good long time, so I'm glad to read about how good your car has been to you.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> It's been a real treat reading your posts, and those posts and threads have a lot of value for the rest of us diesel drivers who are still catching up. I'm still under 30k but I usually keep my cars for a good long time, so I'm glad to read about how good your car has been to you.


Thanks! I am happy to share my experiences with others, and hope they offer some benefit. 

I'm not too far from 201K - the quest to 250K is on!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> View attachment 220762
> 
> 
> Well, I finally did it! I’ve put over 200K miles on a 2014 diesel Chevy Cruze. Although it hasn’t been perfect, I will have to say it’s far exceeded what I ever expected of it. When I bought it, I never expected that I would keep it so long or put so many miles on it because I usually have a very short attention span for cars. I can safely say this has been my favorite car out of all the cars I’ve ever owned, and I’ve owned a lot of cars.
> ...


Congratulations on 200,000 miles, diesel! :yahoo: That is certainly the kind of performance we like to see, and we'd like to look into options to celebrate with you. Please send us a private message verifying your VIN and contact information if that is something of interest. 

To learn more about GM’s privacy policy, please visit https://www.gm.com/privacy-statement.html. 

We look forward to hearing from you!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

Chevy wants to buy us all beers to celebrate your emissions system lasting 120k miles past when it's their liability!

When's the party?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Maybe a discount is in order for mr. Diesel and use his experience has PR for the gen 2 diesel?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Congratulations on 200,000 miles, diesel! :yahoo: That is certainly the kind of performance we like to see, and we'd like to look into options to celebrate with you. Please send us a private message verifying your VIN and contact information if that is something of interest.
> 
> To learn more about GM’s privacy policy, please visit https://www.gm.com/privacy-statement.html.
> 
> ...


Thank you! PM sent.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Now I'm kinda bummed my driving habits changed. I was doing 30k a year for 2 years; now I'm at 15k a year. I just rolled 76k over the weekend. Its been a great car. Keep us posted on the GM party diesel! (and congrats)


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@diesel what’s up these days? 

Been waiting for your 250,000 mile review or perhaps first 50K review on a Gen 2 Diesel. Maybe you’re holding out for the Traverse Diesel...?

Hopefully you’re still out there, check in when you get a chance.

Thanks again for all the contributions.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> @*diesel* what’s up these days?
> 
> Been waiting for your 250,000 mile review or perhaps first 50K review on a Gen 2 Diesel. Maybe you’re holding out for the Traverse Diesel...?
> 
> ...


Diesel doesn’t get on here anymore. If he does then he’s not signed in with his account. There’s been no activity on his account since May. I believe he still gets on here and looks around from time to time but he stays logged off when he does it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Now I'm kinda bummed my driving habits changed. I was doing 30k a year for 2 years; now I'm at 15k a year. I just rolled 76k over the weekend. Its been a great car. Keep us posted on the GM party diesel! (and congrats)


Funny mine did as well and it was kind of exciting watching the miles climb. Not like the car is worth anything anyhow.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Diesel doesn’t get on here anymore. If he does then he’s not signed in with his account. There’s been no activity on his account since May. I believe he still gets on here and looks around from time to time but he stays logged off when he does it.


I'm really surprised that he would just "bail" on the forum like this. Even if he got a new vehicle (that wasn't the new CTD), you would think he would have at least said his goodbyes and let everyone know. He drives a lot, I certainly hope he's ok. @diesel


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep miss him also, Im at 176000 on my CTD


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think for him he just had enough of the BS. I can't say I blame him.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

All the delete the DEF system arguments got to him


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I wouldn’t speak for him about being tired of the silly arguments, but he did sell his CTD so that is probably a better explanation for his absense. Car was still running. He was a great resource for me and my decision to purchase a diesel. I do many times wonder why people want to be on a forum when they don’t currently own the breed of car.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I wouldn’t speak for him about being tired of the silly arguments, but he did sell his CTD so that is probably a better explanation for his absense. Car was still running. He was a great resource for me and my decision to purchase a diesel. I do many times wonder why people want to be on a forum when they don’t currently own the breed of car.


Continuing to share a wealth of knowledge they have? Or just continuing to socialize with people they knew from when they did? From 2008 until 2016, I did not have a FBody, yet I was still a very active member on the Michigan FBody Association I was a part of when I got my IROC. Just liked (most of) the people, I suppose, and they dealt with me having a Cobalt, haha.

Sucks he sold the car! How many miles did he make it up to, do you know?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Continuing to share a wealth of knowledge they have? Or just continuing to socialize with people they knew from when they did? From 2008 until 2016, I did not have a FBody, yet I was still a very active member on the Michigan FBody Association I was a part of when I got my IROC. Just liked (most of) the people, I suppose, and they dealt with me having a Cobalt, haha.
> 
> Sucks he sold the car! How many miles did he make it up to, do you know?


It was in the low 200s. I think it is amazing he kept the car as long as he did.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@diesel was one of the reasons I bought my CTD last March. His write-ups confirmed with care and decent maintenance the car was indeed capable of 200K miles.

It has been the perfect replacement for my TDI. I’ve already done 17,000 miles in 9 months and I’m planning to drive this car into the ground. 

I love the fact that I can drive it 230 miles to California, drive another 250 miles locally there and still have plenty left in the tank to drive the 230 miles back to AZ. That feature alone saves 50 cents a gallon on AZ diesel vs CA diesel prices.

Also keeps tons of miles off the Cummins (15 mpg, expensive tires, brakes, etc).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I think for him he just had enough of the BS. I can't say I blame him.





Gator said:


> All the delete the DEF system arguments got to him


umm, no



diesel said:


> I will say the latest recall has made me a little bit nervous about driving the car


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> umm, no


What?

He left in the midst of a huge argument about deleting or not deleting - aggression getting sent his way. That was what I was talking about.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What?
> 
> He left in the midst of a huge argument about deleting or not deleting - aggression getting sent his way. That was what I was talking about.


so i just read his last 20 posts

im missing the 'aggression' that was sent his way.

he was staunchly anti delete....dunno how much being a mod played into that, with the whole manufacturers ties to the forum

but he was in delete threads trying to defend the emission system

the same emission system that he, one of the most suitable driving styles still had issues with, let alone the high number of owners that dont do high percent of hwy miles

the same emission system that has had what 6? recalls? one of them taking over a year from announcement to solution and the solution doesnt work??? and he still defended it

has the emission system failed everybody? no nobody said that

has the emission system failed too many? yes, hence the recalls

cant be all Mohammed Saeed al-Sahaf aboot it and says everythings fine, its not.

deleting is an option, thats all

his opinion on deletes was known, his posting in delete threads was gonna be argued back, thats not aggression.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

His last post literally says that was why he was leaving. Not because he sold his car.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...-delete-race-tune-install-19.html#post2822642


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

He sold the car just a few weeks ago, the car served him very well, no one would argue that. He is driving a Mercedes E350 4 matic now as I understand it. @diesel and I are friends. He had some issues after the recall on his car and I would guess it needed a few things from 200k plus miles. Debating about why he left I think doesn’t matter really. After he left the forum I don’t think he drove it much and then decided to sell it.

My car is serving me very well, but I don’t plan on keeping it forever. I think we have several cars that will make many more miles than diesel did. I doubt I will be one to keep my car for more than 200k


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I for one will run this car way past the 200000 mile mark


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Your well on your way Gator. More likely you may hit 300 and beyond.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope to do so. My goal is 500000 better pic


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Hope to do so. My goal is 500000 better pic


 I too plan on driving the wheels off this car. I had 308K miles on a 2001 Grand Am before buying the diesel. I am not going to let the diesel be showed up by a 3400. I am back to doing my 188 mile round trip commute after more than two years away from my home station. So I should be racking the miles up pretty quick again.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I wish I could of bought diesel's car for a song and promptly deleted it! lol


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Diesel was an awesome guy and brought a huge amount of knowledge to the forum. But acting like he left because he was getting attacked or something is innacurate.

Like boraz said, he was extremely anti delete, and instead of ignoring threads and posts about deletes, he would often end up starting arguments over it and yes, by nature people will defend themselves. If youre not into deletes, by all means don’t get one done, but don’t try to crucify the people that choose to.

Another contributing factor to his leaving, that people like to say was a case of him being “attacked”, was when he insisted that an issue with a member’s car was due to having a delete, when the member provided evidence that the issue in question began well before the delete was ever installed. This started another delete/anti delete war which should have never even existed because the delete literally had nothing to do with the failure. 

Like I said diesel was a cool guy and me and him got in a few friendly debates that stayed positive in nature the whole way through. But if you’re going to be on an online forum, you have to accept the fact that people are going to have differences in opinion. Someone having an opposite opinion as you is perfectly fine, but when you try to act like your opinion is superior to theirs, that’s where the problems start, and you can’t blame people for defending their own opinions. Live and let live. Don’t give someone a need to defend themselves, and they won’t have to.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Diesel has gone. He articulated his reasons very clearly in his last public post and repeated those same reasons privately with the moderation team. 

Diesel was a substantial contributor to this forum and an advocate for the CTD who influenced many, many others. 

The choice of stock / delete is one or the other. Like many things in America you’re either for / or against. There’s no middle ground. Not everyone agreed with his stance / and he didn’t agree with everyone else’s. 

No one wanted to see him go. And many lobbied him to stay. But he made his decision based on what he felt would be the return on his time investment in the community. This was his personal decision and we should respect it as we would wish our own personal decisions be respected. 

Diesel is missed - and his absence clearly noted by many. But there is no benefit to continuing to discuss the matter in this thread that he created. That is why I am closing the thread subject to his possible return someday in the future.


----------

